# PWA this Sat&Sun 5/15 5/16



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Saturday is a 3d shoot for you chewies and Sunday is a Field shoot. Gonna try and put some stringtime in this week, so be ready for this up and coming C class shooter! May even bring a pint of some blackberry shine. So who's in?

Sunday for me, Gonna play some golf on Saturday.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Up and coming C class shooter  When did C class scores jump up to the 535-545 range :noidea:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

If anyone wants to stick around, and shoot the late line with me I'd come over.
Jen has to work night shift on Saturday, so I wouldn't be able to leave the house until 8:30 9:00 which would get me there about 10:30 11:00


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Blackberry Shine......:thumbs_up


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Up and coming C class shooter  When did C class scores jump up to the 535-545 range :noidea:


When they jump down to the mid 20's . So, who is going to try and come out?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Nino said:


> Blackberry Shine......:thumbs_up


Like Hornet say's...Come and get you some.......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> When they jump down to the mid 20's . So, who is going to try and come out?


ya gotta go down a good bit more to get to C class :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> If anyone wants to stick around, and shoot the late line with me I'd come over.
> Jen has to work night shift on Saturday, so I wouldn't be able to leave the house until 8:30 9:00 which would get me there about 10:30 11:00


Dave, let me know if you want to come out and shoot. We have a 4pm meeting at the club so thats fine if you want to come out. We dont want to turn anyone away that wants to shoot.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> ya gotta go down a good bit more to get to C class :wink:


Na, I am a C class'er. Kinda like when OBT told me he was a 20 handicap!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Na, I am a C class'er. Kinda like when OBT told me he was a 20 handicap!


well if your a C classer I am a C+ classer now since I am going the other way :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Dave, let me know if you want to come out and shoot. We have a 4pm meeting at the club so thats fine if you want to come out. We dont want to turn anyone away that wants to shoot.


I might just hook up with Terry, and hit 2 rivers I don't want to shoot alone, and I know everyone will already be out by the time I can get there. If I would just get my truck fixed it wouldn't be an issue, but we're running 1 vehicle right now.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

If I wasnt rock crawling my jeep this weekend, I would be there


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Planning n shooting sunday.... Whoo!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

See you Sunday Nana!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Where are you all located in Va. About how long from the Baltimore/ Annapolis area. Also do you have a physical address. I may make the trip on Sunday. Let me know. Ed


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Where are you all located in Va. About how long from the Baltimore/ Annapolis area. Also do you have a physical address. I may make the trip on Sunday. Let me know. Ed


www.princewilliamarchers.com

Ed, I would guess maybe an hour and a half? but I really dont know....


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hornet are you going on Sunday?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

As of right now I am planning on going.....it's up to Nino to get up and rolling in the AM chorlte:

From the bridge it's about 45 mins or so to the club.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I think that I may venture south tomorow and play with the Virgins. If they let me win I know it is just because of the southern hospitality.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I don't think any of that is gonna be shown. Someone might buy you a drink or something.....but you cross the border your prone to get that tail whipped just like the rest of us. :chortle:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Shot at PWA today. Very nice range except for the 65 (#27) and 50 (#28). These 2 targets need to be torn down or burnt to the ground. 16 both of these targets. I also 16 the 35 on the front half. Oh well. Next time.
By the way did anyone find a NFAA handicap card. I think that I dropped mine when leaving the clubhouse or maybe inside the clubhouse. Thanks Ed


----------

